# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Yam & Walnut Protein Muffins

## Kawigirl

*YAM & WALNUT MUFFINS*

Makes 8 muffins.
6 egg whites1 cup yam, mashed1/2 c cooked squash (or 1/3 c canned pumpkin)2 tsp vanilla2 tsp cinnamon1/2 tsp nutmeg2 Tbsp chopped walnuts1/2 c oat flour (just oats ground up)*use 2/3 c oat flour if using pumpkin2 scoops vanilla protein powder1 tsp baking powderPreheat oven to 350 degrees. Mix all the wet ingredients together with a whisk. Add in the dry ingredients (with walnuts) and mix well. Spray muffin tins with cooking spray (you could also use muffin cups sprayed with cooking spray). Pour batter 3/4 way up muffin tin. Bake for 25 min or until toothpick comes out clean. Makes 8 muffins. Store in sealed container in fridge.
*Tip - cooking yam (I cook in microwave. Wash yam, poke a punch with a fork all over. Cook for 12 min on one side, turn over and cook for another 6-7 minutes of until soft all over. Depends on the size of yam your using.)

*Nutrition*: (per 2 muffins) Cals: 223 Fat: 5g Carbs: 26g Fibre: 4g Sugars:1.4g Protein: 19g Sodium: 231mg

----------


## zaggahamma

keep em comin...all sound good

----------


## wmaousley

Thank you Mam, I will let you know how they turn out.

----------


## Flagg

Very nice lil recipe Kawi, did you come up with it yourself?

----------


## Kawigirl

> Very nice lil recipe Kawi, did you come up with it yourself?


Thanks!

I take recipes and play around with them.....test them....I have a few more I'm working on.

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks KG, made these last night and they were great! Unfortunately, I ate 6 of 8 lol! At least it was my carb up day. 

You know what would make these excellent (albeit would defeat the purpose of healthy/clean muffins)? Cream cheese icing!!! I wonder if we can make a healthy version?

If anybody wants to add a bit of sweetness to these, I can see a 1/4 cup splenda or brown sugar splenda (even better!) working... hmmm.. next batch!

----------


## zaggahamma

cream cheese aint that bad come on

----------


## gbrice75

> cream cheese aint that bad come on


Cream cheese loaded with sugar though?

----------


## Kawigirl

> Thanks KG, made these last night and they were great! Unfortunately, I ate 6 of 8 lol! At least it was my carb up day. 
> 
> You know what would make these excellent (albeit would defeat the purpose of healthy/clean muffins)? Cream cheese icing!!! I wonder if we can make a healthy version?
> 
> If anybody wants to add a bit of sweetness to these, I* can see a 1/4 cup splenda or brown sugar splenda (even better!) working... hmmm.. next batch!*


Good call G. Or....just before placing in oven..just sprinkle the tops with splenda or brown sugar splenda...and maybe nutmeg or cinnamon

----------


## gbrice75

> Good call G. Or....just before placing in oven..just sprinkle the tops with splenda or brown sugar splenda...and maybe nutmeg or cinnamon


Mmmmm... how about a 1/3 each mixture of splenda, brown sugar splenda, and cinnamon? Like a cinnamon sugar. Yum!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cream cheese loaded with sugar though?


the icing that you make from it or just the cheese? or both....i just wiki'd it and sugar isnt even listed.....

like the idea in your last post too

----------


## gbrice75

Nah, just the icing you make from it. Here's a recipe I found for cream cheese icing (actually, frosting):

2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 cups sifted confectioners' sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

----------


## Kawigirl

> Nah, just the icing you make from it. Here's a recipe I found for cream cheese icing (actually, frosting):
> 
> 2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup butter, softened
> 2 cups sifted confectioners' sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract


You could possibly do a lower calorie, lower fat version of this as well...just easy substitution

----------


## gbrice75

> You could possibly do a lower calorie, lower fat version of this as well...just easy substitution


Yep... i'm thinking fat free cream cheese, splenda, and possibly forego the butter all together.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

i'll be making these tonight. picked up pumpkin last night. i'll prob add a little splenda as gbrice suggested..possibly a few other tweeks. These look great...cant wait to make/taste them.

----------


## gbrice75

> i'll be making these tonight. picked up pumpkin last night. i'll prob add a little splenda as gbrice suggested..possibly a few other tweeks. These look great...cant wait to make/taste them.


Try the brown sugar splenda if you can Jimmy... it just seems to be the right fit for pumpkin and sweet potato IMO!

----------


## Sicko

> Mmmmm... how about a 1/3 each mixture of splenda, brown sugar splenda, and cinnamon? Like a cinnamon sugar. Yum!!


Careful GB you sound like you are working yourself in a frenzy.....heheheheh

----------


## Sicko

Sounds good..will have to give it a try..
I didnt know there was brown sugar Splenda?

----------


## gbrice75

> Careful GB you sound like you are working yourself in a frenzy.....heheheheh


 :LOL: 




> Sounds good..will have to give it a try..
> I didnt know there was brown sugar Splenda?


Yep, i've seen it but not used it.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Try the brown sugar splenda if you can Jimmy... it just seems to be the right fit for pumpkin and sweet potato IMO!


Ok so this is what i did. I have the brown sugar splenda however thats a half and half product (half real sugar /half splenda) and i wanted to keep this as clean as i could. I added 1/4 cup splenda and 2 1/2 TBS of zerocarb panckae syrup. I figured it would be as close as poss to brown sugar taste without suagrs.

Then i had aboiut 6 oz of nuchafelta (sps) cheese (lowfat cream cheese) in fridge. I let it get real soft and added a heaping 1/3 cup of splenda to it , then i added teaspoon of vanilla , then 2 teaspoons of the zero carb pancake syrup. I mixed it(with a mixer) and slowly added fat free half and half till the texture was good.I let that sit in fridge for a while and stirred it againb before frosting. I think you have to let it sit - it seems to take away the granaular texture from the splenda - i guess it dissolves all the way At any rate these were AWESOME! If you use this icing they have to stay in fridge since dairy with no real sugar to prevent spoling.
Amazing recipe Kawa and great ideas gbrice!

----------


## gbrice75

I made them again as well this weekend! I realized also that the brown sugar splenda is 1/2 and 1/2 - so it's useless for our purpose. Sorry for the misinformation all!!!

I simply added 1/2 cup splenda to the batter and about 1/2 cup more sweet potato. It sweetened them up quite a bit and kept the middle somewhat wet - almost raw, although we know that's due to cooked sweet potato/pumpkin and not raw flour/egg. Personally, I like it that way. 

Dude, the icing sounds amazing! I will most definitely be trying that this weekend. I hate the idea of keeping them in the fridge, because baked goods don't fare well under refrigeration IMO, but maybe i'll keep the icing separate in the fridge and just smear some on each time I eat one. 

I may try using the Italian (and much better than the American IMO) version of cream cheese - mascarpone!

----------


## Kawigirl

Wow....suzi homemakers....I'm lookin for a wife to cook for me...either of you free? muffins included...

I'm curious...whats nutchafelta?

----------


## gbrice75

^^^  :LOL: 

Stewartinkedup over there!  :Wink/Grin:

----------

